# 1991 5 speed quattro 100 can I put a turbo engine in this car?



## 100Proof (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 1991 100 that I'm driving, and a 1987 5000 parts car. The turbo engine looks like it will bolt up. How many issues am I gonna have if I attempt this? Thanks


----------

